# Wo bekommt man noch "alte" Switches



## jam123 (11. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen

kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben, wo man "günstige" Switch vom Jahrgang 02/03/04 bekommt ?

Sogar in Ebay findet man nur noch brandneue Modelle - sehen aber meiner Meinung nach echt schlecht aus.

/ jam


----------



## pEju (11. August 2006)

das wird wohl nicht so das problem sein - wenns den kein "neues"-altes sein muss.
anonsten ganz einfach in kleinanzeigen von den zeitschriften oder dann halt bei ebay warten.
aber hier in bikemarkt gibt's ja vllt auch mal was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (11. August 2006)

s-tec prahlt damit in ihren anzeigen noch modelle von 03-05 auf lager zu haben. aber s-tec ist eher grenzwertig und das 03er modell sowieso.


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. August 2006)

2004er Switch SL vom Händler..
gibts bei Sport Conrad (www.sport-conrad.de) oder einfach mal den Michi Weber vom Laden anrufen. (08856-81145) Der kann dir sicher weiterhelfen!?

Viel Glück,


----------



## Reflex_fan (11. August 2006)

> eher grenzwertig und das 03er modell sowieso



inwiefern?


----------



## jam123 (11. August 2006)

Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> inwiefern?



ja das nimmt mich auch wunder ... etwa wegen der spezialgrösse der einbaulänge des dämpfers ?


----------



## rfgs (11. August 2006)

der alpha-bikes in mÃ¼nchen hat(wenns nicht schon weg is)ein 18zoll switch von 02 fÃ¼r ca 1200â¬ neu.


----------



## patrick_1984 (11. August 2006)

s-tec switch 03er grenzwertig???? das muss t du mir mal erklären 
also ich hab von stec das 03er und bin absolut zufrieden damit.
achso aber das 03er switch bekommst du bei stec nicht mehr auch wenn in ihren anzeigen das noch drin steht, irgendwie überarbeiten die diese nie, das tomac shooter ist auch schon seid ewigkeiten drin obwohl die das garnicht mehr haben. lol. 
aber soweit ich weiß haben die noch den 04er rahmen da in 18 zoll

gruß patrick


----------

